# Questions on Baptism: Testimonials and What should be said to those just baptized?



## Jackie Kaulitz (Oct 30, 2012)

1) I recently went to a Baptist baptism, where the adults read their testimonies. Do Paedobaptists read testimonies also?

2) After they were dunked, everyone went up to them and said "Congratulations" and "Good job".
Does this language tend to focus on man's "faith choice of God" (seeming to imply an Arminian view) or is it usually meant as an appropriate response to their obedience? Would you use it?

3) What is the proper and best response to say to someone who was just baptized? I would love to hear responsed from both paedo and credos please.

Thank you!


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jackie Kaulitz said:


> 1) I recently went to a Baptist baptism, where the adults read their testimonies. Do Paedobaptists read testimonies also?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 30, 2012)

Jackie Kaulitz said:


> Do Paedobaptists read testimonies also?



Sometimes. There certainly ought to be some expression of faith by the person being baptized, or by the parents in the case of a child.




Jackie Kaulitz said:


> After they were dunked, everyone went up to them and said "Congratulations" and "Good job".
> Does this language tend to focus on man's "faith choice of God" (seeming to imply an Arminian view) or is it usually meant as an appropriate response to their obedience?



You should probably ask a true Baptist, but my observation is that congratulating the recipient fits the more credo-baptist notion that stresses baptism as an act of obedience. If that's primarily what baptism is, then it makes a certain amount of sense to congratulate or even applaud the person doing it. I've witnessed applause for a person being baptized even in Baptist churches that are pretty strongly Calvinistic. The paedo-baptist churches I've been a part of are more likely to respond to a baptism by praying that God would continue his work in the recipient, or with a song of praise to God. Personally, I try not to praise anyone but God during a church service.




Jackie Kaulitz said:


> What is the proper and best response to say to someone who was just baptized?



"What a great day for you! I'm glad I could be here for it."


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2012)

1. I've never heard a testimony in a Presbyterian Church for a baptism. The theology is that the baptism itself and perhaps the vows taken at an adult baptism is THE public testimony of faith.

2. The proper response after baptism is not to go to the recipient, but to go to the Lord and praise Him for His mercy and grace.

3. Proper response: "Praise the Lord." 

I take the 3rd question as similar as what you tell a pastor/preacher after the worship service/sermon. NOT: "Great job" "Thank you", etc. BUT "Praise the Lord for His Word which is clear" "Thank you for serving God's Word to us, isn't He great, a God to be feared, etc."


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> 1. I've never heard a testimony in a Presbyterian Church for a baptism. The theology is that the baptism itself and perhaps the vows taken at an adult baptism is THE public testimony of faith.



I have, frequently.

Often, it is in the case of the father of an infant child giving his testimony and then presents the child for baptism with the whole family gathered around. They take vows, then the covenant community takes theirs.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> I have, frequently.



Interesting. Seems like they get that from baptist circles... Where does that originate is my question, and you have my assumption.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2012)

While I know a lot of churches do it, giving testimony like that it perhaps not typical in many Southern Baptist churches, SBC being the predominant Baptists around here. I've seen it once or twice, but it was definitely the minority. The experience of others may be different. The pastor making a few remarks prior to baptizing is probably more typical, at least in my experience. 

The testimonies I do remember seeing in one particular church were by video and had been recorded in the pastor's office. I think Grace Church (John MacArthur) has converts give testimony in an evening service prior to being baptized. A few years ago we attended an independent Bible church that baptized in a member's swimming pool with many of the church members present. There were no testimonies that I recall, although I do remember the pastor relating a few words about the conversion of a young girl. I don't recall any clapping there either although it may have happened. (Since I don't favor it it's the kind of thing I'm likely to remember.) I used to belong to a Wesleyan church and there were no testimonies given, or at least that wasn't the norm. I can't remember any clapping there either but it was probably a lot more subdued than most Wesleyan/Arminian churches and didn't even have an altar call/invitation.

There is a church plant that we're thinking of attending that has had prospective members give their testimony. A few people clapped (probably less than half) but it was not some kind of uproarious celebration. Then the pastors prayed for them.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have, frequently.
> ...



And as you are aware, but others new to this may not be, 
really, an infant child is being presented based on the (examined) profession of faith of at least one believing parent.

And vows and oaths being one of the biblical forms of corporate worship, they are done as part of the vows taken by parents to raise the child in the nurture and admonition of the Lord, and the congregation also taken vows to assist in doing so.
Testimonies can also be by a new member at baptism, or upon taking new member vows.
Also, they are occasionally used in worship to strengthen and encourage faith.
And of course as part of officer elections, discernment by the congregation.

All-in-all, testimonies are a regular occurrence in corporate worship.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 30, 2012)

For an adult baptism, a hug and "welcome" at the end of worship says it all for me since the person has been joined to our local congregation.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 30, 2012)

> based on the (examined) profession of faith of at least one believing parent


Rather indirectly. The parent is a member of the church because he has given a credible profession of faith. The child may be baptized because the family is part of that covenant community. Presbyterians are generally reluctant to add much to what's given in the book of church order.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> All-in-all, testimonies are a regular occurrence in corporate worship.



Not to make this into a debate. I am sure they are a regular occurrence in corporate worship, but I am seeking as to why and on what basis of Scripture or based on what tradition. 

At least in the PCA, the vows themselves are the testimony. Vows are clear to be part of worship in Scripture, as they are vows before the Lord.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 30, 2012)

The vows taken by the parents and the congregation are certainly a testimony. But so is the witness of the account that led to salvation.

This illustrates also what baptism signs and signifies, the end of our salvation.

Particularly, in the case of a man giving testimony with his family present, presenting his child for the sign and seal of the covenant, demonstrates the covenant working.

It teaches by example the Word, builds faith, and is one of the most potent means of evangelism- and all a part of corporate worship. And it complements the teaching of the sacrament.

It seems to be such a natural part or Presbyterianism.


----------

